# Matter of Curiosity



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

So.....we're planning on adopting a male dog between 12mths-2ish years old, assuming we get a dog between 12-18 mths, the rescue will have neutered him already, would that mean he'll never develop the big solid "block" head and the tuffs of hair/mane around the neck due to the lack of testosterone production? Is there anyway we can deliver testosterone hormone treatment such that he develops the masculine head and build? 

Being a little OCD, but i've been looking at the thread that compares males and females and I'd really like a dog that actually looks "manly" :blush:

Not that that's too too important, far too excited about getting one to really worry about issues like this, it's just a matter of wanting to know


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

neuter at 12-18 months will not affect your dog's head size or his coat, which are genetically determined (and diet related in terms of the coat).


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Testosterone production is mainly in the testes, but it's also produced in the adrenal glands in small amounts. So a neutered male dog is not completely deficient in testosterone.

The hormonal system in the body is not quite so simple that you can just give a testosterone supplement and the dog's head will get bigger or blockier. There are lots of negative side effects - in both humans and animals - when you supplement with unnecessary hormones. If there even is a testosterone supplement for dogs, I can't imagine any vet would prescribe it for a purely cosmetic reason.

If you want a dog with a blocky head, look for a mature adult (one that is finished with development, age 2+) that has one. Like katieliz said, outward appearance is largely genetic. The last dog I fostered was neutered before he was 6 months and, at 11 months now, is one of the most masculine dogs I've ever met. He still has a ways to go on filling out and growing.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha, it was all just a curious qn i had stemming from the males vs females thread....oh well, i guess it doesn't quite matter now...

We got rejected by the rescue after 3 mths+ of emailing back and forth and supplying photos etc etc....pity, we already bought essentially all the necessities for the new dog...toys, bed, dishes etc...

Somehow we went from being a wonderful sounding family, to a no-go, after asking about shedding, my brother and i (18 and 21 respectively) were going to be in-charge of exercising him and because GSDs aren't first timer dogs, but i figured everyone had to start somewhere....did so much reading here and from books too...just to be ready. Haha, just disappointed now i guess.

Should we try another rescue? Go back to the breeder we were already pre-approved for? It just makes me sad that we wanted to give a rescued dog a home since breeders always have people lined up for puppies...

oh well.....i'll still lurk here, just in case a miracle happens...and well, i really like this forum


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Did the rescue specify as to why they were not approving you? Are you and your brother the ONLY caretakers? Are you living in your parents' house? Your ages might make both breeders and rescues a little hesitant. Not that you aren't responsible, but lots of people that age don't have the maturity level to take care of a dog.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

He and I will be doing the exercising...yes we both live at home, yes both parents approve, yes they will be helping and they disapproved the app because i think we're still considered children, which is weird because they adopt to 19 and older....and they essentially implied that GSDs should go to people with prior experience.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so go to petfinder and pull a dog from a shelter....one that will die if not adopted!!!!!!!

lots of them listed here too...

Lee


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

@ wolfstraum 

yes that sounds like a good viable plan too  We haven't given up on getting a gsd....just disappointed i guess, that it's so hard to help rescue a dog and so much easier to get a breeder pup? Discouraging....oh well, i shall look through petfinder


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Just take your time and the right situation will present itself... and then go with the karma.


----------

